# Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi all

I thought I would start this thread for every body to post any deals they find for BF/CM


Happy shopping


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2017)

Im keeping an eye on epic edge and knives and stones. Anybody know if bernal does something for Black Friday?


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 22, 2017)

Knives and Stones is teasing on Facebook at the moment

I am ready to pull the trigger if a good Suji deal comes up


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2017)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Knives and Stones is teasing on Facebook at the moment
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger if a good Suji deal comes up


Dave Martell had a ridiculous suji deal but I think it's gone


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 22, 2017)

CKTG has 10% off starting Thursday night till Friday night.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> CKTG has 10% off starting Thursday night till Friday night.



Yeah the new yahiko looks nice. Might be a good time to stock up on synthetics.


----------



## Gogindantes (Nov 22, 2017)

the homebutcher is doing 20% off.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 22, 2017)

JCK is doing up to 30% off 

I have had a quick look and the discounts are not close to 30% on the knives that i was looking at


https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/black-friday-special-sale


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 22, 2017)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> JCK is doing up to 30% off
> 
> I have had a quick look and the discounts are not close to 30% on the knives that i was looking at
> 
> ...



Ya, this years sale is very disappointing! Nothing like the last few years.


----------



## SuperSharp (Nov 22, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ya, this years sale is very disappointing! Nothing like the last few years.




My thoughts too. I checked all the knives I'd had on my want list. None were discounted much. Might not be much room for discount either though.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah...I took a quick peak at hinoura and honyakis. $25 off is okay I guess.


----------



## daveb (Nov 22, 2017)

For the hobbyist, Dream Burls has announced a sale on handle blocks. I've bought from Myron several times and have always been very happy with transaction.


----------



## jljohn (Nov 23, 2017)

Gogindantes said:


> the homebutcher is doing 20% off.



Where did you see this. I checked FB and their website, but I'm not finding anything. I have a knife I'd like to get from them!


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 23, 2017)

jljohn said:


> Where did you see this. I checked FB and their website, but I'm not finding anything. I have a knife I'd like to get from them!



Check their Instagram account


----------



## SuperSharp (Nov 23, 2017)

jljohn said:


> Where did you see this. I checked FB and their website, but I'm not finding anything. I have a knife I'd like to get from them!




blackfridaynow is the coupon code. They only had a limited number. Not sure if any are left or not.


----------



## nevrknow (Nov 23, 2017)

daveb said:


> For the hobbyist, Dream Burls has announced a sale on handle blocks. I've bought from Myron several times and have always been very happy with transaction.



+1 on Myron. Always a pleasure to do business with. Just bought a few more from him.


----------



## Anton (Nov 23, 2017)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Knives and Stones is teasing on Facebook at the moment
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger if a good Suji deal comes up



@japaneseknifeimports has a suji honyaki that Im fairly sure is one of the best deals out here right now, based on who the maker is and the fact that they only come up once every 2-3 years


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 23, 2017)

Those knive&stones knives thought! They are online, but cant purchase yet. Wow, just take my money!


----------



## DeathArcher (Nov 23, 2017)

If you live in EU, here's a nice deal for a Wusthof Grand Prix II, chef knife: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0001WVZ3I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Also, Samura has some nice -40% offer: https://www.samura.org/en


----------



## jljohn (Nov 23, 2017)

SuperSharp said:


> blackfridaynow is the coupon code. They only had a limited number. Not sure if any are left or not.



Thanks! I got what I wanted, and the coupon worked.


----------



## brianh (Nov 23, 2017)

Spend $24 at sir spice (was pepper passion) save 24% starting tomorrow. Code BLACKFRIDAY.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Nov 23, 2017)

Japanny has 15% site wide *excludes some brands


----------



## Jacob_x (Nov 23, 2017)

That's ittetsu honyaki is peachy. Pretty surprised it's still there. I really hope it's gone when I wake up (bedtime in UK).


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 23, 2017)

Jacob_x said:


> That's ittetsu honyaki is peachy. Pretty surprised it's still there. I really hope it's gone when I wake up (bedtime in UK).



That is a steal! With the ebony handle! If I already didnt have an Ittetsu Honyaki, Id jump all over this!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 23, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> That is a steal! With the ebony handle! If I already didnt have an Ittetsu Honyaki, Id jump all over this!



Where is this honyaki?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 23, 2017)

JKI


----------



## Anton (Nov 23, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> That is a steal! With the ebony handle! If I already didnt have an Ittetsu Honyaki, Id jump all over this!



Ive been saying this for 3 days and no one listens


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 23, 2017)

Anton said:


> Ive been saying this for 3 days and no one listens



Has it always been that cheap? I know its a Suji, but thats a deal in this crazy knife world were seeing now.


----------



## fujiyama (Nov 23, 2017)

Not that it matters, but the ferrule is black on the honyaki suji.. those are old photos. I also believe the saya is slightly different (not really worth mentioning). Great deal; I wouldve bought the 300mm.


----------



## Anton (Nov 23, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> Not that it matters, but the ferrule is black on the honyaki suji.. those are old photos. I also believe the saya is slightly different (not really worth mentioning). Great deal; I wouldve bought the 300mm.



I believe that 300 has been sold for a while, a year?


----------



## Anton (Nov 23, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Has it always been that cheap? I know its a Suji, but thats a deal in this crazy knife world were seeing now.



Cheap or priced accordingly ?

But yes, just ousted 3-4 days ago


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Nov 24, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> JKI



You have a code for them?


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 24, 2017)

I shop for my crew for Xmas. Checked a few sites and decided to go with old faithful, JCK. There was a sale and saved some money. The prices were considerably lower than Korin's when I was there a couple months ago. It also seemed some vendors were a little short on stock. I buy good stuff for them but not the expensive stuff considering they're not knife nuts. I went with practical. Four pettys, a gyuto to match the suji I got at Korin and a community combo stone.


----------



## Anton (Nov 24, 2017)

Dave Kinogie said:


> You have a code for them?



no codes 
just good prices


----------



## fujiyama (Nov 24, 2017)

Anton said:


> I believe that 300 has been sold for a while, a year?



I think he had 2 300mm in stock this weekend. I cant be 100% sure as I deleted my emails and vaguely remember that day.


----------



## G23G23 (Nov 24, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> CKTG has 10% off starting Thursday night till Friday night.




Is there a code for this?


----------



## dwalker (Nov 24, 2017)

BLACK10, I think.


----------



## Farberware (Nov 24, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ya, this years sale is very disappointing! Nothing like the last few years.



Look at that epic discount, I've been waiting a year for this moment.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2017)

Ha! Ill take 10!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 24, 2017)

Just ordered four 240mm saya's at 20.00 each. I have ordered saya's from him before. They are good quality. Put a Tung oil & shellac coating on them & buff. Keeps them from getting dirty & easy to clean.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Nov 25, 2017)

Anything on JNS? Maybe for Cyber Monday?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 25, 2017)

Carbonknifeco.com has a decent sale going on.


----------



## dafox (Nov 25, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Carbonknifeco.com has a decent sale going on.



Look at the prices on Shibata Kotetsus.


----------



## daveb (Nov 26, 2017)

EE sale is on. See Jeff's post.


----------



## YG420 (Nov 26, 2017)

Gogindantes said:


> the homebutcher is doing 20% off.



Dont know whether to curse you or thank you, but I ordered a vacmaster vp215 over the weekend


----------



## Gogindantes (Nov 27, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Dont know whether to curse you or thank you, but I ordered a vacmaster vp215 over the weekend



Hah. Yes!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Nov 27, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Dont know whether to curse you or thank you, but I ordered a vacmaster vp215 over the weekend


Youre gonna love that thing!


----------

